# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Новый дизайн форума

## Елена Барышева

А форум теперь всегда так странно будет выглядеть? :cray:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> А форум теперь всегда так странно будет выглядеть?


Что Вы! С каждым днем он будет выглядеть все более и более странно. :aaaaaaa:

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

На самом деле это не шутка. Было сказано до этого, что ищется цветовое решение для Форума. Но, похоже, что этот процесс затянулся. А глаза сильно устают от белого цвета. Что-нибудь делается в этой сфере?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Мадана Мохан прабху пытался настроить цветовые схемы, у него ничего не получилось. Пришлось поставить ту схему, которая уже была в наборе по умолчанию (белый фон, синие рамочки - вы такую видете?). Подождем, когда они с Яшодананданой пр. вернутся из Индии, тогда продолжим это дело. Я, конечно, могу и сам поэкспериментировать, но, учитывая, что у меня нет опыта и вкуса, последствия могут быть непредсказуемые. :doom:

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

это в файле lightbox.css

строка 694



цвет #FAFAFA заменить хотя бы на #FAFAF

----------


## Елена Барышева

Да давайте уж поэкспериментируем! Я на форум стала реже заходить из-за того, что он неудобный!
И про глаза правда :blink:

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Я на форум стала реже заходить из-за того, что он неудобный!


 Где то месяц вид форума новый,неудобный для меня.Мне не нравится,увы.Старый был красивее,и удобней.Из-за того что тут мне сейчас не нра,и пишу меньше(вроде),хотя в этом есть доля пользы:-)

----------


## Лена

> Где то месяц вид форума новый,неудобный для меня.Мне не нравится,увы.Старый был красивее,и удобней.Из-за того что тут мне сейчас не нра,и пишу меньше(вроде),хотя в этом есть доля пользы:-)


СОГЛАСНА

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

А какие цвета сейчас видят пользователи? У меня белый фон с синими рамочками. А у вас?




> это в файле lightbox.css


Нет такого файла. Я не нашел.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

У меня яркость экрана на "0"  а контраст на 50%
вроде жить можно, тоже не люблю слишком ярко
Правда когда фотографии рассматриваю иногда прибавляю,
а потом снова убавляю для текстов и чертежей
сейчас вечером попробовал и на 45% для этого форума

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> А какие цвета сейчас видят пользователи? У меня белый фон с синими рамочками. А у вас?
> 
> 
> 
> Нет такого файла. Я не нашел.


должен быть, но возможно и в других файлах стилей это меняется. я в файрбаге посмотрел, там их всего несколько перечислено. надо просто перебрать. в общем, это не трудно

----------


## Parashurama

Здравствуйте!
Истина в том, что будет лучше использовать стили и цвета старого форума. То что движок форума поменяли на vBulletin - это очень хорошо, а вот дизвйи и цветовую гамму нужно переместить. Я бы сделал так: создал бы в админке еще 2 стиля, один для мобильных устройств, второй сделал бы под старый форум и третий дефолтовый. Дать возможность выбора стиля пользователям сайта. 
Еще такой вопрос: что побудило делать форум на поддомене? Или раньше так и было http://forum.krishna.ru ?

Будьте удачливы!

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Чтобы решить вопрос с цветовой схемой, нужны специалисты. Пока ждем их.




> Еще такой вопрос: что побудило делать форум на поддомене? Или раньше так и было http://forum.krishna.ru ?


Да, решили сделать как раньше было.

----------


## Эдвард

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные! 

С благословения администрации форума будет разрабатываться новый дизайн форума. На данный момент многие преданные высказали пожелания сделать форум максимально похожим на прошлый по цветовой гамме. 

Если у вас есть какие-то идеи и пожеланий по новому дизайну, вы можете высказать их в данной теме. 

В особенности интересует вопрос шапки форума, что бы вы хотели видеть там? Леса Вриндавана, эскиз составленный из храмов ИСККОН и т.д. Высказывайтесь, не стесняйтесь  :smilies: 

С уважением.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Главное, чтобы профи дизайнеры сделали

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Главное, чтобы профи дизайнеры сделали


Дизайн будет делать профессионал.

----------


## baladasa

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
по ширине, не привычно растягивать на весь монитор, чтобы получить информацию к последним сообщения и ссылка, желательно должна быть на надписях а не на маленькой пиктограмме

----------


## Туласи

Харе Кришна. если бы в шапке форума были леса и водоемы, это было бы лучшим решением. 
это было бы так вдохновляюще...хотя это мое частное мнение.

----------


## Эдвард

> по ширине, не привычно растягивать на весь монитор, чтобы получить информацию к последним сообщения


Не понял, вы могли бы пояснить? 




> ссылка, желательно должна быть на надписях а не на маленькой пиктограмме


Хорошая идея  :smilies:  Спасибо!


*2 Туласи*
Спасибо за пожелания  :smilies:

----------


## Александра

а что за надпись BULLETIN  в углу в левом верхнем????

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> а что за надпись BULLETIN  в углу в левом верхнем????


А я думал это одно из имен Кришны, означающее повелитель форумов. А что, разве нет?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Мне нравится, когда в шапке много-много лиц преданных.

----------


## Эдвард

> а что за надпись BULLETIN  в углу в левом верхнем????


Это офиц. логотип форума, который мы используем. Всплыл при обновлении форума  :smilies:

----------


## baladasa

> Не понял, вы могли бы пояснить? 
> 
> Хорошая идея  Спасибо!


Если посмотреть на скриншот, вложенный в предыдущее сообщение, на нем четыре колонки, первая идет с сообщениями, на второй информация выравнивается по центру и ячейка не фиксированная по ширине, на моем широком мониторе, чтобы полностью поместилась третья колонка с *временем последнего сообщения* - надо разворачивать окно браузера(Firefox 3) на весь экран или растягивать до помещения дат поста на экран.
Спасибо Вам!

----------


## Эдвард

Все размеры ячеек там релятивные 45%, 15%, 20% и 20% соответственно. Форум рассчитан на просмотр в полном окне, но даже на 1024 все ячейки смотрятся нормально, за исключением скрытия даты на какую-то часть. Не вижу проблемы или не понимаю. 

Вы напишите, пожалуйста, какого эффекта от форума ожидаете вы  :smilies:

----------


## baladasa

> Все размеры ячеек там релятивные 45%, 15%, 20% и 20% соответственно. Форум рассчитан на просмотр в полном окне, но даже на 1024 все ячейки смотрятся нормально, за исключением скрытия даты на какую-то часть. Не вижу проблемы или не понимаю. 
> 
> Вы напишите, пожалуйста, какого эффекта от форума ожидаете вы


ожидаемый эффект - видеть на экране полностью информацию без ручного изменения окна браузера, 2-я ячейка 15% несет мало информации по ширине, можно было бы сделать ее фиксированной в угоду третьей

----------


## Эдвард

Спасибо за пояснения, теперь понял  :smilies:  Реализуем, тем более контент в ячейке 2 фиксированный.

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

В шапке хотелось бы видеть изображение Самого Господа Кришны и Его возлюбленной Шримати Радхарани. Лучше этого ничего не может быть. Также цвет форума желателен в оранжево-пастельной гамме. Хари бол!

----------


## baladasa

В оранжевом, если как новый изменяемый скин, сейчас, по-моему, очень гармонично цвета подобраны, и для глаз оптимально, если монитор правильно настроен конечно.

----------


## Дина

На счет цветовой гаммы присоединяюсь к большинству...цвета теплые как на старом форуме лучше...а то такое ощущение, как будто попала на больничную койку слишком светло и холодно.

----------


## rangaraja nambi

а где дизайн-то?

да чего тут огород городить, дизайн и проч. 
надо просто чтобы было удобно читать, и фон не раздражал.
и какие-нибудь вайшнавские картинки

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

А почему оранжевый стиль форума не сохраняется ? (

----------

